# General > AquaTalk >  Advise needed - Betta fry

## stevenhum

Hi guys, my betta fry are 2 months old and they are rather small still. How much should I feed them. I am now feeding them twice a day with vinegar eels & microworms. I find several dying after each feed. Am I feeding too much or too little?

----------


## y26tan18

too much. maybe it has something to do with the quality of the water also ? just make sure everyone has a bite or two can liao.

----------


## icefire

try freshwater flea aka boon to feed. just buy around 50 cents and dump it in.. can last for around 4 days and if u want bettas to grow up fast do WATER CHANGE everyday.. feed tubi also can  :Very Happy:  but careful cause that one might introduce disease. and water that you use to change best use aged water.

----------


## RonWill

> ...my betta fry are 2 months old and they are rather small still


 How small is "small"? At this age, your fry should wean past tiny live food and progress to at least daphnia or tubifex. One feeding a day should suffice and if you're heavy-handed with food, throw in a couple of red ramhorn snails to help clear up the excess and add floating plants to keep water quality at acceptable levels.

----------


## stevenhum

Thank you guys. The largest of my fry have yet to reach 10mm yet and some are only half the size. 

I generally do about 50% water change every couple of days. And I also tried 100% water change a couple of times already but the fry are dying a few at times daily.

----------


## lilgmach

I fed my Betta frys Boon for the first 2 weeks, before switching them onto a mixed diet of Boon and Tubifex worms.

----------


## icefire

first few days after babies hatch : people normally say don't put any food but when they start to free swim i will put in boon.. will leave water un-touch for around 2 weeks but add 50 cents worth of boon in every 3 days. by the 2 weeks the babies will be quite big already so you can start with chopped tubi...  :Very Happy:  luck with keeping bettas!  :Very Happy:

----------

